# One Month Until The Beast Comes Alive! (FurFright News)



## BelicBear (Sep 14, 2007)

One month until the furry Halloween monster called FurFright rises from the grave, splashes on an excessive mount of Axe, grabs a Hot Pocket, and starts stomping on downtown Waterbury, CT in a seizure-like frenzy of furry fun!

Pre-reg ends soon, so if you want to get in cheap head on over to http://www.furfright.org/attendee.htm and reg NOW! After the Sept 22nd deadline the price goes up and youâ€™ll have to register at the door, and no one wants that.

Weâ€™ve been working our paws to the bloody nub all year to improve FurFright and make 2007 the best one yet! We hope youâ€™ll join us!

In this issue:
1) 1 Week Left To Pre-Reg!
2) Room Reservation Deadline Extended to Oct 2nd
3) Charity Auction/Raffle Needs Your Help!
4) FurFrightâ€™s Theme
5) Schedule, Events, & Attractions
6) New Bulletin Board (link)
7) Travel Info
8) List Of Attending Artists/Dealers!

------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) 1 Week Left To Pre-Reg!
The Pre-reg deadline is September 22. After that the price goes up and youâ€™ll have to register at the door, so register NOW at: http://www.furfright.org/attendee.htm
------------------------------------------------------------------------
2) Room Reservation Deadline Extended to Oct 2nd
The Connecticut Grand hotel has graciously extended FurFrightâ€™s reservation deadline to October 2nd. So make sure you get your super-cheap con rate by reserving your hotel room NOW! For more hotel information visit: http://www.furfright.org/hotel.htm
------------------------------------------------------------------------
3) Charity Auction/Raffle Needs Your Help!
Two wonderful charities and the animals they care for need our help, so letâ€™s show them what a caring, generous group we are! PLEASE donate art and furry merchandise to our Charity Auction/Raffle, and when youâ€™re at the con please bid on as many items as you can so you can take home some awesome stuff and help our charities on the process. All proceeds from the FurFright Charity Auction/Raffle go to The Moonridge Animal Park and Soul Friends (therapy animals). For more information email Riismo at: auction2007 HAT furfright DHOT org
------------------------------------------------------------------------
4) FurFrightâ€™s Theme
In case you hadnâ€™t heard, this yearâ€™s theme is HALLOWEEN! So get into the sprit and dress up, damnit! Think about Halloween, horror movies, etc and let your creativity go nutty! I want to see lots of costumes this year or so help me Iâ€™ll turn this con around! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
5) Schedule or Events & Attractions
What can you expect to see, hear, and do at this yearâ€™s FurFright? Well go look at our 2007 Schedule and find out!

http://www.furfright.org/schedule.htm ((The schedule will be posted within the next few days, so stay tuned!)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
6) New Bulletin Board (link)
To help people find rides and roommates, weâ€™ve created a bulletin board, so head on over to http://furfright.proboards75.com/index.cgi and check it out!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
7) Travel Info
If you still havenâ€™t arranged how youâ€™re going to get to the hotel, please visit http://www.furfright.org/hotel.htm#travel and take advantage of our complete list of resources.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
8) List Of Attending Artists/Dealers!

Whoâ€™s going to be at FurFright? Only the best artists in the fandom, thatâ€™s who! But donâ€™t take my word for it, see for yourselves!

Sara â€œCaribouâ€ Palmer (**Guest Of Honor**), Dark Natasha, Heather Bruton, Michele Light, Brian & Tracy Reynolds, Diana Stein, Taurin Fox, Aura Moser, WingedSiamese, Skulldog, Fossil!!! , ScullyRaptor, White Wolf, Beerhorse, Wynd & Rein, Nduli, Yiffer, Tentaclefriendly, iCheetah, Tod Wills, Rusty Haller, Skyfire, Dragonâ€™s Lair, M&T Comics & Cards, Rainy Day, Paperback Exchange, Paw Designs, Coyote Moon Studio, Umgotts Studios, Regal Pewter, Alikâ€™s Cosplay â€¦and more!

Howâ€™s that for starters?

So make sure you stop by and make our dealerâ€™s feel welcomed, and get yourself some outstanding commissions, prints, and merchandise in the process!
------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you havenâ€™t seen it, check out FurFrightâ€™s new video! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJDFdLuAYAg

FurFright: Holy crap! 5 years of furry shenanigans!


----------

